# Workshop in der Rhön mit "Heike Möller" jetzt Frank



## heupferd (18. August 2010)

An diesem Wochenende findet von Freitag, 20.8.10  17.00 Uhr bis Sonntag 16.00 Uhr ein Workshopf mit Heike statt.
Hier der Link:
http://www.baecker-community.de/m/news/view/Mountainbike-Workshop-f-r-Frauen

Der Workshop ist für Frauen!


----------



## Google (19. August 2010)

Wieso "jetzt Frank"?? Hat Heike sich umoperieren lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

